# comparatif + que prévu(e)(s) - accord



## adja

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute. On ecrit :

elles sont plus grandes que prevu
ou
elles sont plus grandes que prevues

Merci

Adja


----------



## Anne345

_Elles sont plus grandes *que prévu*. _(et non _que prévues) _
Il faut sous-entendre  _qu’il était prévu_.


----------



## viera

Mois aussi, j'écrirais "prévu", sous-entendu "que ce qui était prévu".


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Devrais-je dire : "la tâche s'annonça plus ardue que prévu*e*" ou "la tâche s'annonça plus ardue que prév*u*" ?

Merci.


----------



## The_flake

Moi je l'écris "prévu" puisque c'est "ce que j'avais prévu" ou "ce qui était prévu".


----------



## M.T.M

Moi j'écris "prévue" puisque c'est la tâche qu'on avait prévue moins ardue.


----------



## CapnPrep

M.T.M said:


> Moi j'écris "prévue" puisque c'est la tâche qu'on avait prévue moins ardue.


Oui, tu peux choisir de reconstruire la phrase de cette façon. L'accord est donc justifiable dans certains cas, mais la règle impose l'invariabilité pour _que prévu_, _que convenu_, _qu'annoncé_, etc. Pour une fois que la grammaire nous simplifie la vie, on ne va pas chipoter… 

[…]


----------



## arundhati

Tout à fait d'accord avec CapnPrep.
Il faut distinguer deux cas. Le premier, celui de l'exemple, où l'adjectif "prévu" ne qualifie pas directement "tâche" mais, comme cela a été dit remplace "il était prévu".
Par contre si l'adjectif qualifie directement le nom, on fera l'accord :
"la tâche s'annonça plus ardue que longue".


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Seulement pour ajouter mon grain de sel : si que prévu signifie qu'il était prévu, l'accord se fait au masculin.

Dans _La tâche était plus improvisée que prévue_ c'est une simple comparaison, donc l'accord sera au féminin. -> La tâche tenait plus de l'improvisation que de la prévision. [Structure Plus X que Y]

Dans _La tâche était plus improvisée que prévu_ c'est la locution figée _que prévu_, invariable -> Il y a eu plus d'improvisation qu'il n'était prévu.  [Structure ... que prévu]


----------



## M.T.M

Mais enfin laquelle est correct dans ce contexte?
Par exemple dans cette phrase est ce qu'il s'agit d'une comparaison? 
la tâche s'étant avérée *plus ardue que prévue,...*
*http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&t..."&btnG=Rechercher&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=*


----------



## Lacuzon

Pour ma part, il s'agit ici de la locution.


----------



## Chimel

M.T.M said:


> Par exemple dans cette phrase est ce qu'il s'agit d'une comparaison?
> la tâche s'étant avérée *plus ardue que prévue,...*


Non, ce n'est pas une comparaison: "ardu" et "prévu" ont des significations entièrement différentes et ne peuvent donc pas être comparés (alors qu'on pourrait comparer "prévu" à "improvisé", comme dans l'exemple donné).

De manière générale, pour ne pas t'embrouiller, retiens la règle de l'invariabilité de ces constructions, indiquée par CapnPrep. Comme on est ici sur un site fréquenté par des gens érudits qui aiment bien donner le maximum de précisions dans un souci d'exhaustivité (et c'est tout à leur honneur), on a aussi cité le cas de la comparaison entre deux adjectifs, genre "plus ardue que longue", mais en fait il est rare que ce cas se présente dans le langage courant.


----------



## M.T.M

Merci de votre réponse,je pense que désormais je vais écrire "que prévu" car c'est plus facile pour moi,néanmoins je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi on écrit parfois "que pévue" comme dans ces exemples:
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=%22plus%20ardue%20que%20pr%C3%A9vue%22&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=bks:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wp
la tâche s'étant avérée *plus ardue ...*

http://www.google.fr/search?q=%22plus+grande+que+pr%C3%A9vue%22&hl=fr&tbs=bks:1&ei=mXp_TKr_NobMswbEzZXlDw&start=10&sa=N 
la fourchette d'âge fut beaucoup *plus grande ....*


----------



## CapnPrep

M.T.M said:


> Par exemple dans cette phrase est ce qu'il s'agit d'une comparaison?


Il s'agit dans tous les cas d'une comparaison. Dans l'exemple de Lacuzon, _plus improvisée que prévue_, on compare les deux adjectifs. Dans celui de proyoyo, _plus ardue que prévu_, on compare le degré de difficulté prévu et le degré de difficulté avéré.



M.T.M said:


> néanmoins je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi on ecrit parfois "que prévue" comme dans ces exemples


Par automatisme. Il se peut aussi que certains manuels recommandent et que certains profs enseignent cet accord. Cela ne m'étonnerait pas. Mais c'est un hypercorrectisme fondé sur une analyse douteuse de la structure.


----------



## Chimel

CapnPrep said:


> Il s'agit dans tous les cas d'une comparaison. Dans l'exemple de Lacuzon, _plus improvisée que prévue_, on compare les deux adjectifs. Dans celui de proyoyo, _plus ardue que prévu_, on compare le degré de difficulté prévu et le degré de difficulté avéré.


Vous avez tout à fait raison de le signaler. C'est par erreur que j'ai écrit "ce n'est pas une comparaison". Je voulais dire qu'on ne comparait pas deux adjectifs entre eux.

J'espère que cela n'a pas trop embrouillé notre ami M.T.M.


----------



## azkar

*La tempête n'a pas été aussi violente que prévu* (/prévue)

Faut-il faire l'accord du participe passé? J'ai consulté Google et j'ai pu constater que même les journaux les plus importants
utilisent les deux formes.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer, svp?


----------



## Laurie24

Je pense que les deux formes sont correctes. Elles veulent dire la même chose mais de deux manières différentes.

Prévu : La tempête n'a pas été aussi violente que ce que l'on avait prévu, que ce à quoi on s'attendait. (Tout le monde pensait qu'elle serait pire.)

Prévue : La tempête n'a pas été aussi violente qu'elle avait été prévue. (Les professionnels des tempêtes pensaient qu'elle serait pire.)

Mais les deux phrases veulent dire la même chose au final : la tempête a été mois violente que ce que à quoi on s'attendait


----------



## azkar

Un grand merci, Laurie!


----------



## Laurie24

Je t'en prie


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, lorsque _que prévu_ signifie _qu'il avait été prévu_, seule l'invariabilité est correcte.


----------



## azkar

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello.

Il ne faut pas faire l'accord, je prends note.

_(Je n'a pas trouvé le bon fil dans le forum)._ 

Bonne journée !


----------

